# It finally happened...



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: How come I never heard of it? Looks really good!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Funny thing, I was reading the contestant bios and one of the guys is actually an ex-student of my very first riding instructor, Sally Queal. Small world!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When is it on and on what channel?

I must watch it!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I think it already aired, but apparently all or most of the episodes are on youtube.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh. stinks that it aired, but i'll definitely watch youtube!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've heard of that show- never watched it though.  I wanna see it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> I think it already aired, but apparently all or most of the episodes are on youtube.


They were all on youtube. I watched all of them on there.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You're ahead of me then, I've only worked my way through the third one


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I'm looking at it, looks pretty good. Poor jemil


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

"Removed by User"
((((


----------

